# Green Tree Python caging



## snakehunter (Jul 22, 2010)

For the southern keepers ie those that need to mist their cages, what is the best type of caging for adult greens? eg HMR panels with edging sealed or is it best to fork out some more cash for a plastic URS style viv?
Cheers


----------



## Perko (Jul 22, 2010)

I dont own any greens, but have always thought those big tropical ice boxes ( esky's) would be good with some glass replacing the lid.
Insulated, water proof, strong etc etc, they are pricey, but you would want whats best for them.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 22, 2010)

I've used HMR particleboard enclosures for 6 years, and they're still fine. I seal the corners with kitchen/bathroom silicone sealant (white for white, black for black melamine) and have had no problems with it at all.

The plastic enclosures such as those from URS don't hold heat very well, and of course they're reaonably expensive, so it's really up to you, but I've been happy with melamine coated HMR particleboard and would always choose it first.

Jamie.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jul 22, 2010)

I second that... Melamine as long as it is sealed along the joins works fine. 

Was at a mates house a while ago looking at his green enclosures and he used the big black plastic tubs you buy from bunnings. They were turned on there side with a frame made to fit around the outside with a hinged glass door swinging from the frame. Totally waterproof, cheap and looked pretty good. Not too sure how they will hold temps down south though. Nothing a small oil heater in the room wont fix.....


----------



## mark83 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nema Lightweight Board from Cowdroy

Look at this stuff. 100% waterproof. very lightweight. approx $200 per sheet (2400 x 1200)

I havent used it yet but thi is what I would use.
Can also be laminated and painted any colour.


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's my set-up built around a 65 litre tub from Bunnings with melamine sealed in the corners with silicone, these have been in use for ages and show no signs of wear or moisture expansion the good bit about this design is all moisture and droppings goes into the tub which can be removed in seconds and hosed out without touching or annoying your critter, this design would be ok for any aborial species imo, they are just so easy just a bit fidgety making them....the pic shows one closed and one with the tub being removed....solar 17 [Baden] ps they are heated with Habistat heat panels up the top...


----------



## cement (Jul 22, 2010)

Keep em in a bucket if the temp and humidity is right!


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mark83 that loks great!


----------



## TA1PAN (Jul 22, 2010)

I reckon a reptileone serpens all glass enclosure would be a awsome display enclosure


----------



## wokka (Jul 22, 2010)

I have some gtp cages made of HMR Melonite and some made of "Celuka" ( which seems much the same as Mark83's Nema). Both perform the same but the Celuka is 3 x the price.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 22, 2010)

spottedpython28 said:


> I reckon a reptileone serpens all glass enclosure would be a awsome display enclosure


 
All glass enclosures don't hold heath too well, the glass is cold to touch and it's not easy to attach branches to glass. Glass also fogs up when the inside and outside temps are very different. Cleaning is another concern, dirty glass looks awful.


----------



## bfg23 (Jul 22, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> All glass enclosures don't hold heath too well


 
I still havent found a suitable enclosure for Heath either. 
Cheeky little bugger keeps finding ways out.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's my melamine display GTP enclosure, made by Dickyknee from design and dimensions supplied. I fully waterproofed the inside and this has auto misting and also drainage underneath with a substrate that supports live plants as well as synthetics. NOT a problem IF done correctly.
I am in the process of moving ATM and plan to make a smaller GTP enclosure with a similar design BUT different enclosure materials.


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 22, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> Here's my melamine display GTP enclosure, made by Dickyknee from design and dimensions supplied. I fully waterproofed the inside and this has auto misting and also drainage underneath with a substrate that supports live plants as well as synthetics. NOT a problem IF done correctly.
> I am in the process of moving ATM and plan to make a smaller GTP enclosure with a similar design BUT different enclosure materials.


EXCELLENT SCOTT...solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## yommy (Jul 22, 2010)

Southside Morelia that would have to be one of the best cages visually i've ever seen. Your pythons must love that setup.


----------



## Kurto (Jul 22, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> Here's my melamine display GTP enclosure, made by Dickyknee from design and dimensions supplied. I fully waterproofed the inside and this has auto misting and also drainage underneath with a substrate that supports live plants as well as synthetics. NOT a problem IF done correctly.
> I am in the process of moving ATM and plan to make a smaller GTP enclosure with a similar design BUT different enclosure materials.


 
Are you using a mistking setup Scott?


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 22, 2010)

Scott, fantastic! That's my kind of click clack, rack, PVC pipe perch, white melamine, newspaper substrate set up. Good on you - GTPs deserve to live in paradise.


----------



## Sofolknclose (Jul 22, 2010)

That is by far the best i have seen you must spend hours in front of it,piece of art nice work mate


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 23, 2010)

well done scott, one of the best setups IMO.


----------



## Bushman (Jul 23, 2010)

I totally agree with the others. Southside Morelia, your set-up is an absolute inspiration!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 23, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Scott, fantastic! That's my kind of click clack, rack, PVC pipe perch, white melamine, newspaper substrate set up. Good on you - GTPs deserve to live in paradise.



Thanks guys for the kind words... 

LOL, its a shame some live in that kind of setup as it fully defeats the purpose of caring for such a beautiful python and not being able to view it in a naturalistic enclosure which is as you say, they deserve! Share some of your enclosures M, they are ones I aspire to creating some day, now they are stunning!!

Kurto, no I use a system imported from the States name is pro-mist, it is an absolute unreal system! 
I have tried a few auto misters over the years for various types of tropical animals and these are by far the best, fully programmable 24/7. I have been running this particular unit for 4 years everyday and never had a problem, except for cleaning of a misting head once and while, due to a mild build up of sediment from the impurities in the water which inhibits flow as the holes in these heads are as small as a hair diameter!


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 23, 2010)

Amazing setup!


----------



## cactus2u (Jul 23, 2010)

Cool set up Solar 17 simple practical just what u need.
Sth Moreila thats a awesome visual display hotel fit for a royal python well done!!!!!


----------



## snakehunter (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, will look into the HMR melamine


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 30, 2010)

dam that is amazing!


----------



## Col J (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's some I saw somewhere, made to Greg Maxwell's design. Pretty cheap to build, insulate well & don't look too bad.

GTP in the upper two & BHP or Morelia in the lower ones.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 30, 2010)

They're amazing! I've just flicked an email to bf to see if this is a possibility


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice set up Col, ugly GTPs but .... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Col J (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, they're ugly, two headed beasts!


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh, how sweet, I eat my words now.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 31, 2010)

Col J said:


> Yeah, they're ugly, two headed beasts!
> 
> View attachment 156825


 
LMAO great pic!!! Oh the enclosures are awesome too, love that one on the far right!


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 31, 2010)

mark83 said:


> Nema Lightweight Board from Cowdroy
> 
> Look at this stuff. 100% waterproof. very lightweight. approx $200 per sheet (2400 x 1200)
> 
> ...



Has anyone used this product for there enclosures? I'd like to hear some more feedback & info.


----------



## Col J (Jul 31, 2010)

They are an easy cage to build & can look as nice as you want them to be.

The main box is made from 16mm MDF which is only $28 per sheet. Each sheet is perfect for 1 box with almost zero leftovers. The MDF sheets are lined with signwriting vinyl before final assembly. Use the thick cheap vinyl which suits our purpose better. The front is just radiata pine with lapped joints for strength. As usual, the glass & electricals are the most expensive part.


----------



## Col J (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr.Boyd said:


> Has anyone used this product for there enclosures? I'd like to hear some more feedback & info.




I was very tempted to use Nema board after seeing it (or something similar) used by someone in the USA, but the price & cost of freight from Sydney changed my mind. Appears an excellent product for our purpose.


----------



## MoOrelia (Aug 4, 2010)

For the GTP you have to keep in mind that, even if they are arboreal, usually they like moving from left to right as well.
We mostly use 90x60x70 for adults (male could be a bit less). And rhe best are thoose in PVC /melaminé like "Komat" and "Pro cages" or polyethylene like "herptek" and "HP terra".

PS: i'am not sure you have the same brands in your countries...XD


----------



## andyscott (Aug 4, 2010)

solar 17 said:


> Here's my set-up built around a 65 litre tub from Bunnings with melamine sealed in the corners with silicone



That set up looks fantastic Baden, it seems like it would be quite easy to put together.
I will be using that as a guideline to build 2 for myself.
I will be aiming to get a yearling pair from waterrat early next year.


----------



## JoMo (Aug 5, 2010)

Some beutiful cages out (down) there!

Here are some of mine


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 5, 2010)

Love em JoMo!!! Dark background, great lighting & brightly lit plants..STUNNING!


----------



## JoMo (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Scott
I´ve opted for UVB lights. There is a big discussion wheter they have or not any effect on the snakes, but they sure don´t harm them and the plants really make good use of them


----------



## Kurto (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice JoMo!! How long have those plants been in the enclosures?


----------



## JoMo (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Kurto,

Depends on the enclosures and on the plants, but some pothos have been running for over 2 years.

For instance:

- The pothos (_scindapsum_) are almost indestructible and I have made several from the first 3 I bought and they require trimming every month/other month (depending on the season);
- The little palms (_Chamaedorea elegans_) are more sensible.The first ones I got only lasted 2-3 months; Now I have 2 for more 6 - 8 months and counting. They have to be on the cool side and can´t take be watered heavily; 
- The on that covers the floor (_Ficcus repens_) is also a strong one and I´ve made several "childs" from the first 2 I bought. Good water and doesn´t require lots of light

Of course, since I started to use UVB lamps in all terrariums... they "exploded"


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 7, 2010)

hey guys not mine but here is a pic i took of my fathers a while back

personally i think it is easier to setup something like this than a melamine one


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 10, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> hey guys not mine but here is a pic i took of my fathers a while back
> 
> personally i think it is easier to setup something like this than a melamine one



Nice Bryon, and nice bambo - do you know where he got the bambo from?


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 11, 2010)

zuesowns said:


> Nice Bryon, and nice bambo - do you know where he got the bambo from?


 i think he got it from a home deco place


----------



## david63 (Aug 11, 2010)

A question for you Michael (Waterrat)

Do you agree with Maxwell's dimensions/shape for GTP enclosures - ie a bigger side dimension is more important than the height?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 11, 2010)

david63 said:


> A question for you Michael (Waterrat)
> 
> Do you agree with Maxwell's dimensions/shape for GTP enclosures - ie a bigger side dimension is more important than the height?
> 
> ...



Dave, I prefer taller than wider cages for the simple reason that I can't imagine an adult GTP assuming typical hunting (ambush) position in a 60 cm high cage. Nor I can see how such shallow space can satisfy the species' arboreal habits. However, that's only my opinion and I agree that GTPs do alright in Maxwell design cages - he (and others) has proven that. Then again, some snakes will not only survive but even breed in shoe boxes.


----------



## david63 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for that Michael

I was of the same opinion that a taller cage would provide a bit more of a natural habitat for them.

What aer the dimensions of your enclosures if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 11, 2010)

My are of different sizes but adults (2 in one cage) are kept in 120 high, 140 wide, 90 deep enclosures. I realise that it's not higher than wide but 120cm height is twice as much vertical space than the standard 60 cm.


----------

